

Ask HN: fields that computerized glasses could disrupt? - zxcvvcxz

What fields do you think technologies like Glass, combined with computer vision and machine learning, could disrupt?<p>Some random ones of mine include:
- Analysis of plants (for gardeners): tell which ones are healthy or not
- Mineral mining: see which rocks might contain precious minerals, rather than guess-and-check 
- For sports players: project where players/balls are going to be in the near future, draw it (overlay) on your vision
- Learning of any visually-oriented task (like what though?)<p>What ideas do you see being useful?
======
suyash
1\. Accessibility - For people with poor eyesight this can be a great tool as
it has camera built in.

2\. Augmented Reality apps where information will be overlaid on top of Real
life objects to provide useful meta information.

